# Topwater Trout Hot, Barrels Getting Warmer, Reds Gone Wild!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*_
_
*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

Topwater Trout action went to a new level with Capt. Nathan Beabout and Capt. Donnie Heath reporting big explosions and tremendous action "on top". Donnie said "after we limited" we release numerous Trout in the 20+ inch range. None of his guys had ever experienced topwater fishing before and they had a blast. Redfish weren't as cooperative on artificial's but went crazy over bait in mud/pockets and mud/shell. Capt. Kolten Braun lit them up with live shrimp letting me know at 8:00am that full limits were on board and they were looking for Trout and Black Drum. Airboat Redfishing continues strong with Capt. Chris Cady just stunned by the size brackenting on recent trips with fish falling into "tournament class" all of the sudden. Big big fish boxes of solid Redfish puts smiles on lots of faces. Capt. Braden Proctor hit them hard again Sunday morning with longtime guests of Gary P.

*Duck Report*

We've pickedup quite a few big ducks of late with Gadwal and Wigeon gracing the blocks and piling into their wintering grounds here on the coast. Capt. James Cunnigham and Capt. Chris Cady had some great shoots with guests over the weekend taking Redheads, Gadwal, Teal, and Wigeon. Water levels are still elevated but subsiding slightly and it sounds like we've got the first significant cold front of the year approaching.

*December/February Off Peak Specials*

Join us during the duck split closure from 11/27 to 12/09 and February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*_This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included._

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

